# Marconi Mariner



## spaarks (May 1, 2009)

I have just come across this archive of bi-monthly editions of The Marconi Mariner, 1947 to 1983.
Some great articles in it and in-depth staff information such as staff appointments to ships.
They are downloadable in pdf format. Unfortunately July/Aug 1953, the one I most wanted, is missing (the link is wrong).
I was able to locate the original of a photo I have on my brother's "passing out" pre-sea class at Hamble in May/June 1953.


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

Hi Dennis. I have bound copies of the MARINER from Edn 1 through to 1971. After that I have most but not all.
It would not be easy to scan the missing one that you need due to being bound but will try if you are desperate.
I can't easily access my collection at the moment (DIY in the way) but as soon as I get access I'll be in touch.

= RGDS = Bruce/GW4XXF/GTZM/GPLC/GMYW/GYFRGPVE/GMOH/GSZE = +


----------



## spaarks (May 1, 2009)

Many thanks Bruce. I am not desperate, I was just interested to find out which was my late brother's first ship, which would have been July/Aug 1953, as he did his pre-sea course in may/June.
I'm in contact with the owner of the website and will ask him to check it out.

Are you active on the bands? I tried briefly a couple of years back with an IC7300 and a G5RV in the roofspce close to all the wiring and TV cables! Every time I pressed the key the apartment block fire alarms went off! I flogged the Icom and bought a wee QRP rig from China, which I just use to listen in occasionally.
73's
Denis


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Sorry can't help with the missing Mariner as I ran into the same problem on my search.

Rfi.. That has to be the saddest case of rfi I've ever heard.
Just a long shot as I suffer similar problems being antenna restricted.
Change to an earlier transceiver with a valve final.
Am not going to say this is foolproof but it worked for me.
The transceiver I used was the Yaesu FT102 and companion ATU a superb rig both receive and transmit giving 200W from three 6146's in the final.
No longer expensive with plenty service advice back-up and if I may say so a cult following
73


----------



## spaarks (May 1, 2009)

Alan Hartley-Smith, owner of the Marconi Heritage site has now uploaded the correct edition.

I lugged an FT101E around in the 70's, operating /MM on the c.s.Mercury with a 12AVQ, but mostly late at night due to serious RFI to everyone onboard, though they were used to that with heavy commercial traffic. The Conqueror and NT201 used to frequently burn out the protective diodes and the desensing contacts in the Pantenna. The Mercury spent most of its time in Bermuda and I was able to operate shoreside at the Canadian base as /VP9.


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

Denis aka SPAARKS - you (and indeed ALL ex-R/Os) should be a member of the Radio Officers' Association.

There are several W/T skeds each week. I'm on one, Tuesday mornings 1000LT 3.539kHz.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

#5... Could be wrong but the rfi disaster you had with the fire alarm and most of today's rfi problems are a different ball-game from your experience on board Mercury.
Having said that I don't think I would be brave enough to attempt another go and maybe best stick to QRP.


----------



## spaarks (May 1, 2009)

Not only TX problems but also QRN from LED bulbs - the worst culprit is the MR15 direct replacement for halogen bulbs. The halogen drivers don't have enough current load and over-drive on voltage. I've not had problems with GU10s or standard 240V LEDs. The other issue is the lack of an RF earth. I'm on the 2nd floor, so the nearest earth is 12m away - making any earth wire part of the aerial. A ship makes a damn good earth plane!
A magnetic loop might do the trick but is very inefficient. I'm inclined to try FT8 or JT65, but half the enjoyment is using the key.
Sorry for going off-topic!


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Empathise all the way but sorry can't help you.
GL with your endeavours and don't worry about going off topic.
It happens all the time.


----------



## CrazySparks (Apr 21, 2008)

spaarks said:


> I have just come across this archive of bi-monthly editions of The Marconi Mariner, 1947 to 1983.
> Some great articles in it and in-depth staff information such as staff appointments to ships.
> They are downloadable in pdf format. Unfortunately July/Aug 1953, the one I most wanted, is missing (the link is wrong).
> I was able to locate the original of a photo I have on my brother's "passing out" pre-sea class at Hamble in May/June 1953.


Would you kindly give me the URL? Thanks.


----------



## phdad (Sep 5, 2019)

spaarks said:


> I have just come across this archive of bi-monthly editions of The Marconi Mariner, 1947 to 1983.
> Some great articles in it and in-depth staff information such as staff appointments to ships.
> They are downloadable in pdf format. Unfortunately July/Aug 1953, the one I most wanted, is missing (the link is wrong).
> I was able to locate the original of a photo I have on my brother's "passing out" pre-sea class at Hamble in May/June 1953.


Could you please send the link where those pdfs are located?


----------



## spaarks (May 1, 2009)

phdad said:


> Could you please send the link where those pdfs are located?





mimco / Mariner


----------

